# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Jak przywrócić gęstość włosów?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
piszę z prosbą o poradę w sprawie włosów i prosiłabym jeżeli to możliwe o szybka odpowiedz bardzo mi na tym zależy  :Frown: . Dwa lata temu w wyniku złego odżywiania wypadła mi znaczna ilość włosów (znaczna utrata wagi z 47 kg na 38kg) byłam zrozpaczona postanowiłam diametralnie zmienić swoje nawyki żywieniowe przytyłam do prawidlowej wagi i od tej pory staram się racjonalnie odżywiać. Postanowiłam również ratować swoje włosy lecz mimo stosowania suplementów (m.in skrzyp) wcierania wcierek typu Jantar, Saponics używania lini Radical czy kuracji drożdżowej nie odzyskałam dawnej gęstości włosów dodatkowo włosy stały sie niezwykle cienkie .Czy odzyskanie dawnej gęstości włosów jest możliwe jeżeli tak co powinnam zrobic? . Prosze o szybką odpowiedz. z góry dziękuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Doczep sobie sztuczne i nie bedzie problemu.Przebadaj tarczyce czy jest ok.

----------


## Guacamole

rozregulowane hormony tarczycy faktycznie wpływają na wypadanie włosów, chociaż ja powiem na swoim przypadku - wyniki mam dobre, a włosy jak wypadały wcześniej, tak wypadają i teraz. rozpoczynam przeróżne kuracje ziołowe na włosy i liczę, że w przeciągu kilku miesięcy będą widoczne rezultaty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może zrób im płukankę z pokrzywy. Tej sztuczki nauczyła mnie babcia, zawsze miała piękne włosy, a dawniej nie było tyle kosmetyków i odżywek.

----------


## rysiek301

Możliwe jest poprzez wykorzystanie zewnętrznych kuracji, które w znacznym stopniu wzmacniają włosy i przyczyniają się do ichniejszym odrastania. Włos jest odporny na działanie hormonów, jego mieszek przez cały czas aktywny, a z cebulki wyrastają nowe, co niemiara wymiarowe włosy, które mają naturalną długość życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pokrzywa, dobra sparawa. Ja bym jeszcze dodała biotebal, bo jest całkiem dobrym lakiem, radzącym sobie z problemami dotyczącymi włsów. Dla mnie wsystarczające wsparcie, nie widzę potrzeby, żeby dodatkowo szaleć z kuracjami. Oczywiście bierzemy pod uwagę sprawę podstawową, czyli dietę. Bo wielu zapomina zacząć od tak oczywistej sprawy.

----------


## AlinalDib

Spróbuj może przez wyszukiwarkę na górze forum. Ale raczej będzie z tym problem, bo po postach pozostaje tylko cień. Są one tak jakby postami widmo - nie mają przypisanego autora.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam kosmetyki do codziennej pielęgnacji od Wax Pilomax.

----------

